
GCC 6.3 Released - edelsohn
https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2016-12/msg00132.html
======
TorKlingberg
I couln't find a changelog, but there is a list of fixed bugs in the tracker:
[https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?bug_status=RESOLVED...](https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?bug_status=RESOLVED&resolution=FIXED&target_milestone=6.3)

------
pawadu
_This release is available from the FTP servers listed at:_

I wish GNU people could clean up Savannah and use it as their main
distribution point.

Well, at least they are not OpenBSD with their ancient CVS system.

~~~
dispose13432
>I wish GNU people could clean up Savannah and use it as their main
distribution point.

Why don't they use GitLab CE? It's under the GPL

~~~
ramshorns
GNU grades hosting services based on different sets of criteria. GitLab gets a
C, "acceptable hosting for a GNU package", but not "good enough to recommend"
because the JavaScript on the website is free but doesn't work with analyzers
like LibreJS, and because GitLab doesn't discourage bad licensing practices.
GNU Savannah, of course, gets an A.

[https://www.gnu.org/software/repo-
criteria.html](https://www.gnu.org/software/repo-criteria.html)

[https://www.gnu.org/software/repo-criteria-
evaluation.html](https://www.gnu.org/software/repo-criteria-evaluation.html)

~~~
dispose13432
> the JavaScript on the website is free but doesn't work with analyzers like
> LibreJS

How hard would it be for GNU to maintain a fork of that instead of maintaining
their own codebase?

>GitLab doesn't discourage bad licensing practices

If they host it, they can discourage whatever they want

~~~
pawadu
yeah, their complaints against gitlab seems like nitpicking.

If the gitlab people could fix these minor issues and receive the blessing of
RMS I think they could get some exposure outside their usual market.

(whether that gets them more paying costumers is a whole different discussion)

~~~
jobvandervoort
> If the gitlab people could fix these minor issues

Sorry, dropping in here while working on our release of today. Could you
clarify what issues?

We're always excited to help projects move to GitLab.

~~~
pawadu
From the GNU website:

\---

Things that prevent GitLab from moving up to the next grade, B:

    
    
        All JavaScript code served to the client is free, but does not work with LibreJS enabled. (B0)
        Encourages bad licensing practice, including no license; failure to state the license on each source file; and failure to say which GPL versions apply. (B2)
    

\---

I think at least B2 is a reasonable request, although this may have already
been fixed (sorry, I use gitlab but barely visit the site itself).

